# Stop updating ports  because of User is full



## m69 (May 17, 2012)

Hi all. I was updatin*g* FreeBSD and when it was updating ports there appeared an error that the user partition is full. What should I do? Is there any way to I use another partiton's space? For example space of extra? How I can change the space of user partition without formating?
Help me please.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2012)

You can try cleaning out old work directories:
`# rm -rf /usr/ports/*/*/work`

You can also remove the distfiles you have accumulated. 
`# rm -rf /usr/ports/distfiles/*`

Don't worry about those. If you build a port that needs one of those distfiles it'll be downloaded automatically again.

I definitely recommend moving for example /usr/home/ to its own partition.
You can also set WRKDIRPREFIX to a place with more room. This directory is where all the port work directories will get created.


----------



## m69 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks. How I can merge two partitions?


----------



## jailed (May 17, 2012)

You can use symlink.

`# mkdir /ports-path`
`# ln -s /ports-path /usr/ports`

Replace /ports-path with a valid path in another disk. This may link the ports directory in another partition.

Since you already have /usr/ports, do this instead:

`# mv /usr/ports /ports-path`
`# ln -s /ports-path /usr/ports`


----------

